# New metal Kadee knuckle



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Just received my first bunch of Kadee # 1 1789's with the new metal knuckle. I knew this was coming about a year and a half ago. Not quite sure why they have changed to metal except that I think there were some complaints from those who live in hot climates that the plastic knuckle would distort in high heat with a heavy train. They seem to operate just as smooth as the old ones.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Do the look the same, cost the same? 
How about some pictures?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug,
The only difference in looks is that the knuckle has a dull color to it. The rest of the coupler is still the same,only the knuckle is metal.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,
Where did you get them?
I can't find them on the KD website.

jb


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't see them on the website either. I think it is just a product upgrade and as old stock runs out these will replace them. The packaging label is different too. Could be that all new production will have the new package look. I'm making a guess that all #1 couplers will get the metal knuckle. I don't remember if they are going to change the G size or not.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

All packaging has changed, that's on their web site, cuts costs. 

I heard that they were going to phase in the metal knuckles in #1 as they depleted stock. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

The last batch of 820s I got about 6 months ago have all got the metal knuckles... I've used 5 or 6 sets 
so far and they seem to work the same as the plastic ones....
Paul R...


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

ooh...do they clink nice when coupling up and taking up slack?


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil, 
I really can't say I've noticed any difference at all between plastic or metal types, either operationally 
or soundwise, but with the sound systems blasting away, I wouldn't be able to hear the difference 
anyway... The metal ones seem to work quite well, but the plastic ones were fine by me though, 
I did manage break the knuckle of an 820 several years back, but thats the only one in 18 years of 
using the #1 couplers... Never broke any of old #5s I used in HO for 35 years before that... hehe
Paul R...


----------

